# UFC 67 - UFC 67 Results Thread



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

*UFC 67: All or Nothing*
Date: 2/3/2007
Event Type: UFC Pay Per View
Location: Mandalay Bay Events Center (Las Vegas, Nevada)​
----------

*Fight Card*

Anderson Silva vs. Travis Lutter [Non-Title Fight]
Mirko Cro Cop vs. Eddie Sanchez
Quinton Jackson vs. Marvin Eastman
Roger Huerta vs. John Halverson
Scott Smith vs. Patrick Cote

Ryoto Machida vs. Sam Hoger
Tyson Griffin vs. Frank Edgar
Jorge Rivera vs. Terry Martin
Dustin Hazelett vs. Diego Saraiva


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Here we go...it's time for UFC 67!

----------

*Diego Saraiva* vs. *Dustin Hazelett*

Round 1

Hazelett controlled much of the first round on the feet, then later scored with some punishment from the top position on the ground. Saraiva was able to reverse at one point, but the match was restarted to standing after a stalemate. Hazelett takes the first round on the scorecard, 10-9. 

Round 2

Hazelett comes out and lands some solid shots to his opponent's chin. Hazelett scores a takedown. Dustin is controlling the fight and picking his shots on the ground. With a minute left in the round, Saraiva was able to sweep and land some elbows from Hazelett's half-guard. Hazelett, 10-9. 

Round 3

Hazelett looks tired as he steps forward to start round 3. Hazelett lands a kick to the head of Diego. Diego switches levels and slams Hazelett to the mat. Saraiva rides the top position for a few minutes without doing any damage. The ref stands the fighters up. Hazelett lands a few punches but Saraiva counters with a trip takedown. 10-9 for Savaiva. The offical scorecards all read 30-27 for the winner by unanimous decision, Dustin Hazelett. 

Winner: *Dustin Hazelett via Decision (Unanimous)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Sam Hoger* vs. *Ryoto Machida*

Round 1

Ryoto dropped Hoger three times in the round with the same technique; countering a lazy Hoger kick with a straight punch to the chin. With about 1:40 left in the round, Ryoto scored a body lock takedown. Hoger landed a few shots in the round and went for an ankle lock but the first frame goes to Machida, 10-9.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

Again Ryoto drops Hoger after catching a lazy low kick. Ryoto does some damage in Hoger's guard. Hoger takes several shots while trying to escape to his feet. Hoger hooks a leg and attempts a submission, but Ryoto punishes him for it. Ryoto lands two knees to the chin of Hoger. Hoger falls down and Ryoto enters his guard. He lands some punches and moves to mount before laying a beating on Hoger. The round ends. 10-8 Machida.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 3

Ryoto lands another left straight. He follows with some kicks to the body. Ryoto scores another takedown and mounts. Hoger escapes to his feet but eats more punishment though. Ryoto roughing him up with kicks to the body and a straight, snapping left. Hoger is showing lots of heart, but he is being simply outclassed. Ryoto punctuates the fight with a big left hand as the fight ends. 10-9 for Machida in the third. All three judges score the fight 30-27 for Machida. 

Winner: *Ryoto Machida via Decision (Unanimous)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Frank Edgar* vs. *Tyson Griffin*

Round 1

Edgar scores a few takedowns in the opening round. Edgar with some strong punching from Griffin's guard. Tyson works to his feet and scores a takedown of his own. After a scramble from Tyson, Edgar takes Griffin back down to the mat. He passes to half guard and lands some strong shots to Griffin's head. First round goes to Edgar, 10-9.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

Good fight so far. Griffin comes out and lands a few hard shots. Edgar scores a takedown but can't hold Griffin down. Griffin stands up and delivers a series of lowkicks that send Edgar to the canvas. Edgar scrambles and ends up in mount. He lands some shots on Griffin before Tyson escaped the bad position. 10-9 in favor of Tyson Griffin.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 3

Edgar puts a beating on the Griffin for the first four minutes of the round. With about 50 seconds left in the fight, Griffin rolled into a kneebar. The hold was very tight as Edgar screamed and pounded the mat but he rolled out and dropped some punches down on his opponent's head. 10-9 for Edgar. The judges rule 29-28, 29-28, and 30-27 for the winner by unanimous decision, Frank Edgar.

Winner: *Frank Edgar via Decision (Unanimous)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Terry Martin* vs. *Jorge Rivera*

Round 1

Terry Martin knocks Rivera out cold just 14 seconds into the bout. Rivera came out and threw a lowkick that was caught by Martin. Terry dropped him to the mat and landed 3 straight right hand bombs that put Rivera to sleep.

Winner: *Terry Martin via KO (Punches)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Patrick Cote* vs. *Scott Smith* 

Round 1

Cote fires a hard kick to the legs of Smith. Another kick from Cote finds its target. Cote lands a straight right to the body. Cote clinches with Smith against the fence. Smith backs away and throws a overhand right that connects. Smith pushes Cote against the cage and lands a few punches and an elbow. Cote scores a sneaky takedown and lands a few quick punches but Smith works back to his feet. Cote with another lowkick. Cote takes the round 10-9. 

Round 2

Smith checks a Cote low kick. Cote lunges in with a "Superman" punch that grazes Scott. The fighters exchange a few strikes before clinching against the cage. Cote is working for a takedown but Smith is defending well. Cote lands a big punch that rocks Smith, but the Canadian does not follow, perhaps remembering the Smith-Sell fight. Smith fakes a crane kick and throws a left kick to the body. Smith lands a left-right combo to the head of Cote. He answers with a low kick. Cote lands a few more low kicks before the round expires. 10-9 Cote.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 3

Smith attacks Cote with a flurry of punches then shoots for a takedown, but Cote defends nicely. Smith throws a wild left hand and eats a hard right hand in the process. Cote lands a body shot, and unloads with a series of punches. Cote backs away as soon as Smith tries to answer. Smith rocks Cote with a right hand but the Canadian smartly clinches and recovers. The fighters work against the cage as the crowd showers them with boos. Cote throws a flurry of punches then goes back to the clinch. Smith lands a pretty nice elbow. All three judges score the bout 30-27 for Patrick Cote. 

Winner: *Patrick Cote via Decision (Unanimous)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Quinton "Rampage" Jackson* vs. *Marvin Eastman* 

Round 1

"Rampage" comes out firing. Quinton lands a right hand before he pushes The Beastman against the cage. Eastman lands an elbow. "Big John" McCarthy separates the fighters and restarts the action. Eastman shoots but Quinton stuffs the takedown. Jackson catches a finger to the eye but he recovers. Jackson lands an uppercut and a few punches. After the fighters clinch, the ref restarts them again. Jackson lands a few heavy punches before the round ends. 10-9 "Rampage."


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

Eastman lands a nice, solid inside elbow. Quinton rocks Eastman with a hard right hand. Eastman fires back with a quick jab. Eastman throws a left straight to the body, followed by a right elbow that seemed to briefly stun Jackson. Quinton answers with three straight uppercuts and a series of lefts and rights that send Eastman crashing to the mat. Referee McCarty stops the contest at 3:49 of the second round.

Winner: *Quinton "Rampage" Jackson via KO (Punches)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*John Halverson* vs. *Roger Huerta*

Round 1

Halverson throws a kick that is caught by Huerta. Huerta throws a knee to the body that stuns Halverson. Huerta hops on his back and throws a flurry of unanswered punches to the head, causing the referee to stop the bout after just 19 seconds. There was confusion in the Octagon, some thinking the knee that Huerta landed was illegal, but replay shows the strike hit the body of Halverson.

Winner: *Roger Huerta via TKO (Strikes)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Mirko Cro Cop* vs. *Eddie Sanchez* 

Mirko Cro Cop enters the Octagon to the PRIDE FC theme song, not his usual Duran Duran entrance theme. 

Round 1

Sanchez rushes straight forward with punches, but Mirko simply sidesteps him. Mirko lands a left kick to the body. Mirko lands a crisp straight left. And another. Mirko is simply picking his shots here. Mirko cuts off the ring and plows a low kick into Sanchez’s legs. Sanchez can take a punch. Sanchez shoots but Mirko stuffs it. Mirko allows him to go to his back before taking side-control. Cro Cop mounts. Mirko pounds away with punches until the referee stops the bout at 4:33 of the first frame.

Winner: *Mirko Cro Cop via TKO (Strikes)*


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

*Anderson Silva* vs. *Travis Lutter*

Round 1

Lutter tries to shoot twice but Silva backs away and out. Anderson grazes a flying knee but Lutter takes him down. Lutter now working from Silva’s closed guard. Silva escapes to his feet but Lutter quickly scores a single leg takedown. Anderson goes for an armbar and an omaplata but Lutter defends. Lutter now working from side-control. Lutter moves to mount. He pounds away at Silva's face. He spins for an armbar but Anderson escapes back to his feet. First round is all Lutter, 10-9.


----------



## T.B. (Jul 4, 2006)

Round 2

Lutter quickly scores a double-leg takedown. Anderson lands an upkick that hurts Lutter. Lutter falls down into Silva’s guard where Anderson sinks a deep triangle. Silva lands several elbows to Lutter's head from the bottom while still holding the triangle. Lutter taps at 2:11 of the second round.

Winner: *Anderson Silva via Submission (Triangle Choke)*


----------



## adminmma (Apr 10, 2006)

Trey B, thanks for the play by play. :thumbsup:

REPPED and some points sent your way brotha!!!

Thread unlocked now.


----------



## wr1stman (Feb 4, 2007)

*Your awesome!*

Thanks Trey B for keeping me in the action!


----------



## schubert17 (Feb 4, 2007)

TreyB thanks for all the updates.


----------



## HowWePlay_77 (Oct 10, 2006)

Wow...Silva got hyped and emotional in his interview. That was unexpected...


----------



## texas-raider (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks for the updates Trey. First time user here. I didn't want to pay to see those fights.

texas-raider


----------



## Danker (Feb 4, 2007)

same here. I can wait till the fights are posted on youtube or myspace.


----------



## Kameleon (Apr 20, 2006)

*Good Job Trey, former Pride fighters showing the UFC whats up!*


----------



## Stapler (Nov 18, 2006)

thanks Trey, i didnt get the PPV so that was helpful. 

Kameleon...it was well known fighters from Pride vs. UFCs cans, lol.


----------



## thehairlessone! (Feb 4, 2007)

Thanks Trey! I couldnt afford to get this one and have been waiting all day to see what happened! 

rick


----------



## TheJame (Sep 3, 2006)

A solid card in my opinion, albeit predictable. I don't expect UFC 68 to beat this show in terms of fight quality. 

Cote/Smith was somewhat disappointing. Cote seemed too content with just having his first win in the octagon instead of finishing the fight. 

Rampage and Cro Cop looked great in their debuts. Gotta give it to Eddie Sanchez for hanging in there with Cro Cop, and taking a left high kick. 

Silva vs. Lutter was pretty exciting to me, I thought Silva was in trouble a few times but he wound up winning where everyone would thought he'd be in trouble. I can't wait for him to defend his title, possibly against Nate Marquardt next.


----------



## benefactor (Oct 15, 2006)

Nice indeed Trey....thanks for hooking a broke brotha up.


----------



## bimmu (Oct 15, 2006)

Thanks for the play by play. I think Lutter really messed up by showing up overweight and ruining the title fight. I'd imagine Dana White is going to bury Travis for this, no more title fights, just curtain jerking on Spike free TV. 

The Silva fight is surprising that it ended on the ground, where it was supposed to be advantage Lutter. I wonder who they can feed to Silva next?


----------



## jehu pitchfork (Feb 4, 2007)

thehairlessone! said:


> Thanks Trey! I couldnt afford to get this one and have been waiting all day to see what happened!
> 
> rick


same here. thanks again for the detailed updates.


----------



## js97 (Jan 2, 2007)

^^ not sure how you can so easily say lutter has a better ground game. If you ever watched Silvas old fights, this guy has amazing BJJ. They call him the spider cause he looks like one in the guard with his flexible legs!. 
Silva's easily one of the better fighters in the 185 from the ground, if not TOPS!


----------



## HowWePlay_77 (Oct 10, 2006)

boarderxcosta said:


> what did Anderson do that was hyped? I know it was translated but what happened


haha, he was just yelling/screaming...it was just weird to see it from him who always seems so poised, plus it wasnt a title match like he was expecting so I didn't think Silva would get that excited


----------



## santi781 (Nov 19, 2006)

*thanks for the P by P*

once again mmaforum doesnt fail to deliver...

as far as lutter goes... i'm really glad that he lost by submission... i was telling my friends just that: "wouldent it rock if he got submitted?"

man total pwnage by Silva.

i wish we could see silva go up against chuck.

i also have a feeling we will be seeing Randy go up against mirko in the not so distant future (after Randy rapes Tim)

Thanks again for the results, as im always at work during ufc events. cant wait to DL it tomorow. see yall next time.


----------



## roro2k (Feb 4, 2007)

*Awesome!*

Thanks a bunch for everything!!!:thumbsup:


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

thanks for the results, i'm glad silva took that win. I didn't wanna see a boring fighter like lutter in the title spot. Good to hear rampage won to, now he can make his mark in the UFC.


----------



## dutch sauce (Sep 24, 2006)

great job trey


----------



## UFCanuck (Feb 4, 2007)

Indeed thx for the Play by Play, working tonight at least I could get the results :thumbsup:


----------



## CroCopPride (Jan 13, 2007)

o man 
that was a good ppv 
good thing i didnt pay


----------



## esv (Oct 4, 2006)

Thanks trey, i didnt order the ppv so it was really helpfull.


----------



## Ebc_Kyle (Sep 24, 2006)

Thanks for the updates, bro.


----------



## PUNISHERWP (Jan 4, 2007)

did anyone else turn it off after the Cro Cop fight...i was disappointed with lutter screwing up the weigh in and really didnt care about that match anymore


----------



## CroKid (Oct 12, 2006)

if you turned it off you missed some great fights. Edgar vs Griffin was a amazing fight with a real exciting ending. And Martin vs Rivera who saw that crazy knockout coming? Ive never heard of martin till now im sure he is gunna be a force in the MW division.


----------



## Liddellianenko (Oct 8, 2006)

very nice recap, thanks!


----------



## benphelps (Feb 5, 2007)

thanks for the play by play and the results... i had to work saturday night and didnt get to see the ppv.


----------



## SuzukS (Nov 11, 2006)

Thanks for the results. I wish Crocop had KTFO Sahchez with that high left, oh well next time I guess


----------



## hughesSucks (Nov 19, 2006)

This ppv was awesome who ever didn't watch it, missed out, cro cop and rampage.... omg ... just awesome.

Lutter insulted the sport, the fans, and the champ... just embarrasing


----------

